# Cholmondeley Pageant of Power



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's 6 of my favourites from the event:

#1









#2









#3









#4









#5









#6









The rest:
http://www.adimages.co.uk/images/events/2010/CPoP/index.html

Join us on Facebook:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/ADImages/264603869519


----------



## s4boy (Feb 3, 2009)

love the 6r4 my all time fav car.............


----------



## gotamintvtr (Sep 25, 2006)

that 6e4 enters time attack


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

isnt that a RS200 not a 6R4 Metro?

cracking shots


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

s4boy said:


> love the 6r4 my all time fav car.............


Me too  pretty much got the best air I saw there 



gotamintvtr said:


> that 6e4 enters time attack


thought I recognised it from somewhere!



Kev_mk3 said:


> isnt that a RS200 not a 6R4 Metro?
> 
> cracking shots


This is an RS200 
http://www.vootar.com/imgs/elementos/1268319339_FordRS200.jpg

and thanks


----------



## Clb Ltd (Apr 24, 2007)

Some nice pics there it was a good weekend shame about the weather :thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was going to say ignore my retarded comment i was doing 2 things at once :lol:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Like those shots mate, great site design too 

Baz


----------



## AshD (Apr 27, 2006)

Clb Ltd said:


> Some nice pics there it was a good weekend shame about the weather :thumb:


Yeah, it was a bit changable eh! Definately something I'd go to again though



Kev_mk3 said:


> i was going to say ignore my retarded comment i was doing 2 things at once :lol:


haha no worries 



Auto Detox said:


> Like those shots mate, great the site design too
> 
> Baz


Thanks Baz, design is all my own work too


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Baz, design is all my own work too [/QUOTE]

Very nice mate I love the splodgy effect & the colour coding in the light box gallery looks great !


----------



## john2garden (Nov 16, 2006)

That QR Sport Audi looks like a beast. I saw it the other week when my car was in there for a service.


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Some great action shots! well caught.:thumb:


Maxtor.


----------

